# How to repair hole in Standing Seam Metal Roof



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

fix any holes in the underlayment then replace it:thumbsup:


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I don't think I could explain it all. Here's a link to a recent one I just did. It might show enough detail so you'll be be able to understand how to unlock the seams and fit in a new panel. http://www.albertsroofing.com/Tin Roofing photo_gallery.htm

Don't worry about the underlay if any is there.


----------



## jeck (Apr 18, 2009)

Interesting question you posted. Concerning whether to patch or totally replace, consider how you want the building to look long-term. Obviously, a patch is not going to look as nice. Standing seam should have no nails showing and it is expensive to replace. Standing seam requires special tools & equipment and around here, they cannot be rented. 

Your idea of using self-adhesive aluminum should work although it may have to be replaced every few years. You may also consider using a sheet metal patch anchored in place with screws or rivets. A generous quantity of silicone or other high quality caulk underneath the perimeter of the patch should help prevent leaks. Use enough caulk so that it squishes out from underneath then tool down the caulk around the perimeter of the sheet metal patch forming a tight seal.

Hope this helps,
__________________
mold removal 
 Electrical contractor Atlanta
 Epoxy coating


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

A well written and properly descriptive and thought out response.

Good Advise.

Ed



jeck15 said:


> Interesting question you posted. Concerning whether to patch or totally replace, consider how you want the building to look long-term. Obviously, a patch is not going to look as nice. Standing seam should have no nails showing and it is expensive to replace. Standing seam requires special tools & equipment and around here, they cannot be rented.
> 
> Your idea of using self-adhesive aluminum should work although it may have to be replaced every few years. You may also consider using a sheet metal patch anchored in place with screws or rivets. A generous quantity of silicone or other high quality caulk underneath the perimeter of the patch should help prevent leaks. Use enough caulk so that it squishes out from underneath then tool down the caulk around the perimeter of the sheet metal patch forming a tight seal.
> 
> ...


----------

